

A Brief Look at Texting and the Internet in Film - prostoalex
http://vimeo.com/103554797

======
bujatt
Nice collection of how to show text messaging in movies. I was often surprised
how poorly the screen interface is shown. At the same time, obviously,
legibility is foremost important, so the improvements to show the messages
overlaid on the movie canvas makes sense.

I wonder if anyone will make an experiment with 4D movie houses where audience
will see incoming messages on their cells.

------
bujatt
Slightly different purpose, but nicely executed way of showing texts and data
in a movie was Stranger than Fiction (2006)
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0420223/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0420223/).

